# Ate a chicken. Very worried



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala and Blitz, the Tibetean Terrier, opened the locked garbage and ate a roast chicken carcass. I am worried sick! The vet had me feed them pasta and olive oil to coat their stomachs. Please pray for them and keep them in your thoughts!

Annie


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Said a little prayer for them and sending you good thoughts!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Oh... I can imagine how nervous you are feeling. I hope everything will be OK.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh no, I hope everything turns out okay. I will be thinking of you, Nala and Blitz.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, wow, I certainly hope Nala and Blitz will be OK. Stinkers. Always have to be three steps ahead of them. :frusty: Will keep you in my thoughts too, and I hope everything passes through OK.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Oh my. I hope that they will be okay. Will keep them and you in my thoughts.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Keep us posted on how they are doing. As a first time dog owner, this is the hardest thing to deal with... the fact that they seem to eat ANYTHING... with no regards to their innards!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I am SO sorry to hear this! 

If it makes you feel any better, I had a similar scare last Spring at my son's Graduation party, Grilled chicken was on the caterer's menu and some of my lovely guests threw their carcass bones in my yard and when I noticed Gucci hadn't been by my side, guess where I found her?  I don't know how many she ate, but I know she had some, but it all turned out okay and she wasn't hurt by the bones.

Keep us posted!
Kara


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Thank you guys. Kara I am hanging on to Guccis's story and hoping for the best.

Annie


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

This is so scary. I hope that Nala and Blitz are ok. I have a friend whose dog snatched a chicken carcass off the counter. She was suggested by her vet to do the same-overfeed (I think it was rice). The dog was fine, although she said it took a few days to move through her system.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Years and years ago, our mutt helped himself to an entire pan of brownies. It was a Pyrex pan and, of course, shattered. We came home to no brownies, broken glass, and blood everywhere. He cut his tongue while chowing down.

Our vet had us feed him half a loaf of Wonder bread. The thought behind it was that the bread would encapsulate any glass he may had eaten. 

He was perfectly fine. No reactions to the chocolate or the glass. Thank goodness.

I hope your beasties are feeling okay.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh No! That sounds like something my Hav & TT (aka Double Trouble) would get into. 
Praying all is ok, and that nothing serious comes from the incident.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope your pups come through this fine. Boy how dogs love to chow down on our trash. We have a neighbor who labs regularly samples everyones trash on trash day. He sometimes runs off with stuff to eat at home I guess. As for the neighbor he thinks its fine, if his boy finds some extras!!! Thinking of you and the co conspirators.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh no...I can imagine how upset you are! Sending positive thoughts your way...keep us posted!!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Those little stinkers! The things they do just scares the life out of you doesn't it. Praying all will be well with both of them and your nerves settle down (just waiting for the next adventure).


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

So far nothing to report. We all just ate another bowl of pasta together.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will keep them in my prayers! Gosh that is so scary! And I bet that they were happy clams afterwards!!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Annie Clark said:


> So far nothing to report. We all just ate another bowl of pasta together.


That's good Annie. Here is what Sabine said. " If the dog is unwilling to eat anything, or seems lethargic, take them to the vet *immediately*, they need help much faster than just helping things pass though." Don't forget to fix that door. LOL Oh yeah , you might want to also try the old reliable canned pumpkin ,she mentioned. She also mentioned an old vet recommendation but I'm not comfortable recommending it. What did you vet say about coming in anyway. ?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Annie Clark said:


> So far nothing to report. We all just ate another bowl of pasta together.


So frustrating... I'm sure part of you (the part that's not having a nervous breakdown!) want to knock their heads together while they are snarfing down another bowl of pasta. (Oh look! Mommy made us GOODIES for dinner!ound


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this; I am praying, too!

I unfortunately have been down a similar road before as Dionna, my havanese, has a tendency to put anything and everything in her mouth. She has gotten a lot better since she has turned one but I have had so many worried moments during her puppyhood including emergency vet trips to the all night ER, canned pumpkin stock piling, poop scrutiny and worry. It is so hard to cope with the antics of our furbabies.

I know you will keep us posted and we will all continue to pray for the best.

andra


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Annie, I am sending out a prayer for Nala and Blitz. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for your thoughts everyone. The door to the garbage is fixed. Blitz had liquid poo ( I feel funny writing that) but no bones. I assume that is from the olive oil.They are both eager to eat so I think that is a good sign. Nala is always a relaxed lazy dog so it's hard to tell if she is lethargic..She just dashed up the steps so that seems to be a good sign.

The plan is if they haven't gone to the bathroom(I wonder if they are plugged up from the pasta) by the am to go in for X Rays.

I am anxious. I keep thinking at least they didn't eat a glass Pyrex pan.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thinking of you Annie...I do hope they are ok. You poor thing....so hard to wait I'm sure...


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Awww poor babies! I hope everything turns out ok. My dog pulled it out of the trash once. I never even thought about him getting in the trash to be honest because he never did but I guess the temptation was too much to resist. He threw up some and had really bad diarrhea but other than that he was ok and hopefully your babies will be too! Keep us posted.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Oh no, I'm late seeing this but it sounds like things are going pretty well so far. Praying for your two little imps! Will check this thread in the morning.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Nala had a little poo! (I still don't see bone matter) but at least we know stuff is moving..


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

They seem okay so far. Not lethargic. Hungry. I am going to call the vet. I won't feel okay until I know for sure they are fine.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Hoping all is still ok.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope all is well with Nala and Blitz. Any news?


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Their poo definetly has white bone meal in it! I had a good talk with the vet and they are still worried about an obstruction or a puncture. So I am watching for throwing up and not going to the bathroom or blood in the stools, lethargy and not wanting to eat. They don't have any of these symptoms so I am feeling better.

I worked out in a rural area and I was talking about the dogs. Someone told me, "Oh that happened to me once. My dog ate some chicken bones and died 3 days later". I was not feeling very good at that point in my day. 

Thanks for checking in! I can't believe it's been 2 whole days of worrying about this now.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Sheesh! What a "nice" person to tell you that. 

I guess it is like the pregnancy stories. Why on earth do people tell the pregnant women the horror stories of labor? 

I hope that your beasties continue to feel okay. Maybe it was soft cartilage you saw, not actual sharp pointy bonemeal. GOt my fingers crossed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this but I can't tell you how many times Ms. Tuesday has initiated a garbage hunt in my absence, with the evidence of empty fast food wrappers on the floor telling the tale. It is frightening, but the fact that two days have gone by and they still seem fine is a great sign. BTW, mine were none the worse for wear after their foraging.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, its been what 48 hours or more? It is a GREAT sign that they seem to be doing alright and the bone meal is moving through. I hope it continues to be all normal and they are well!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Just checking in on Nala and Blitz. Fingers crossed all is still aok.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

Just home from work and they seem fine! I think I can safely say the ordeal is over...right?it's been over 3 full days.

Thanks again. That was stressful!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very relieved. I' gonna keep the little buggers in my thoughts a little longer... But now that the scare is over I can call them little buggers for putting you through this. I bet they really enjoyed that chicken too! Little buggers!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Very relieved. I' gonna keep the little buggers in my thoughts a little longer... But now that the scare is over I can call them little buggers for putting you through this. I bet they really enjoyed that chicken too! Little buggers!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like you're out of the woods! Little stinkers don't even know what they put you through!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah I would think you are out of the woods. Little buggers. ound:


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

First -- Sorry to hear about your pup's getting into this kinda trouble. Sending good thoughts your way also!

Second -- A quick story. One of the last cats we owned was a purebread British Shorthair. She LOVED Chicken, and would go to any extrreme to get at it if we cooked it. We were always pretty careful about the bones. One day I bought and Roasted a "Big Roaster" bird - one with the "pop up" thingy. Well, I threw the pop up away when the bird was done -- The cat found it and of course ate it. Within a matter of a day or so she was very very sick. So to the emergency vet we go. He calls us after he does the xrays and says -- "Well, unless your cat is a wind up toy there must be some explaination for this big spring we see in her Intestine" $2500.00 of surgery later we were able to bring both the cat and the pop up home. Never bought another chicken or turkey with a pop up since.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

another great story by Jim. You lead an exciting life.ound:


----------

